# Pregnant rat???



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys!!!

Ok, so i bought a pet rat from a pet store last week and she seemed a bit on the podgy side, i asked ther pet shop assistant if she was pregnant and was told she was seperated out back at 5 weeks from her brothers.. Anyway it is now a week later and she has BALLOONED in size! I have seperated her from her cage mate now and she has never been in contact with any of my 3 boys, to be honest i dont think she even knows they are in the house! She has started to gather food and carry it back to her sleeping material but has not built a nest as of yet. I was wondering if you guys would be able to tell from a few pics i have, sorry they aren't great, but when she stands up there is definate bulge and her tummy is HARD not soft, however when she is in my partners hands she just looks fat! 

I have read some advise on how to care for an accidental litter - if need be! and you guys have given great advice. I was hoping you could help me out in knowing if i should be prepared or not.

Thanks so much
Bex.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

it`s really hard to tell from those pics but i think her tummy looks normal, i could be wrong though so wait and see what other people think.

it might be easier to tell if you could hold her up and take a pic of her tummy from the front, if that`s possible.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, i'll try and take a pic holding her up, tummy exposed, shes such a fidget tho! lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

take a pic from straight above & not being held... often when someone is holding them up they are actually squishing contents of the ribs & upper digestive down to their abdomen thus causing a bulge (this is because the rat will most likely fidget around & the holder increases their grip)


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks julia, as soon as i get home i will take a pic and post up


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, thats a tricky one. I thought Carrot might be pregnant when i got her but it turned out she was just fat. 

Hoarding food is quite normal too.

How reputable was the petstore you got her from? Did the people there seem knowledgable? They will sometimes tell you whatever they want just to make a sale...


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok so i took some more pics of her just now,

I hope that they are a little better, but again she was fidgeting so much it was very hard to get a pic of the bump. It looks so much bigger in real life than on the pics, so i guess i could record a video of her so you can really see how big it is.

Thanks guys


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Well when i went to the pet shop they had no females in the tank they were out the back so i asked if they had any in and she went out the back to get them, she came out with 3 boys... i said "no i have boys already do you have any girls?" "Oh right sorry" she said "i'll go and get a few now". Anyway she came out with 4 girls and i had my heart set on pepsi and max (maxine) but at the time pepsi wasn't fat, just podgey. I asked her if there was a chance she was pregnant and she said "Oh no, i seperated them, shes 5 weeks now" 

I dont really know what to make of the pet store (Pets at home) as when i went in asking for girls she came out with boys. 

The other thing that was MAJOR important and im so sorry for missing this out but she had a kind of pluggy looking thing in her vagina that was a creamy colour? (i noticed this when i got her home) i called the store and they said it was probably a bit of dicharge and not to worry its because shes maturing??!! 

I dont know my stuff on female rats and mating habbits but i googled this up and saw that it was a sign that she had been mated by another male?!

I'm so sorry to sound silly and like i dont know anything but ive only ever had boy rats and to be honest and i take very good care of them so was not expecting there to be this kind of problems with one of my females.

Thanks guys


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, im not sure :s 
I would have thought she would have had more prominent nipples if she were about to give birth?

What bedding is she on?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, PAH are usually ok. But I got mine from there and had the same worry. Hmm confusing.
Really, no idea :s

The best thing is, don't worry if she is! There is a lot of knowledge here.
I would take her off the wood shavings though, especially if they are pine (I dont think they have other kinds over here)

Where are you living? - If your local, i might be interested in a baby girl...


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys just a quick note on something.

Out of curiosity i JUST called the pet store, i asked to speak to the manager.

I asked him how young they sell their rats male or female at? he told me 8 weeks. 

I advised him of the above post and that i was told she was five weeks (as if she is preggers i will deffo be looking at an e-spay as she is FAR too young for my likeing) any way he told me that they do have them before this age they useually receive them at 5-6 weeks and sell them at 8 as they like to keep them out back to identify and health issues. The scary thing was then he told me that it is the person on shop floor duty to ensure that all the sexes have deffinately been seperated and to keep them seperated.

I asked if he has ever sold any pregnant rats, he was reluctant to tell me but i advised i was not mad just curious as i would need to plan a bigger living space for mum to be. At this stage he had advised me yes and defended himself all the way saying that it was another persons responsibility and if i had any problem to take it up with them.

I was furious. 

any thoughts, thanks guys.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

At the moment she is on small animal bedding a kind of fluff but have sent my partner to buy something more appropriate such as shredded tissue. I have looked at other bedding but shops local withing walking distance (as i dont drive) only sell the wood shavings, however after reading your comment i have asked to be taken to a larger pet store to buy something better for her (you see i didnt get paid untiln today so i quickly used my hamster's shavings as a quick fix before i bought some more) -Im a bit of a clean freak with my animals


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

xampx said:


> Where are you living? - If your local, i might be interested in a baby girl...


Im living in the bristol
The bedminster area


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I hate to say this, but a lot of the time, you can't be sure until a day or two before they'll give birth. That's how it was with our rescue, Roxie. We'd had her for a week, and she got fatter and fatter, then one day she stood up, and it looked like she'd swallowed a golf ball! Sure enough, when we woke up the next morning there were 12 little eepers!!

My only advice really would be to make sure she's by herself...she is your only girl right? (I may have missed you saying that.) And just to be safe, make sure there are no levels or anything that she could give birth on besides the floor of the cage, so no babies could fall and get hurt. And just in case, make sure to give her lots of paper towels and things to build a nest with. Also, you may want to get some KMR, just in case anything happens and mom doesn't, or can't, feed the babies.

I'm not trying to scare you, I just now how stressful having a bunch of babies can be. Especially when the mom who has them is new to you as well. So I'm just trying to make sure you're prepared! Hopefully though she's just getting chunky!! 

I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you that she's just going to be a fatty. lol

Keep us updated!!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Rattiegma, no shes one of three girls but she has been seperated and put into a large plastic box with a wire lid. 

Hopefully she is getting fat lol but if not i'll have to get ready, it was my choice to buy her when i suspected she was pregnant so its my responsibility to make sure mummy and babys are safe and well

Thanks guys your all being so great


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I really hope she's just getting happy and fat, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Definitely keep us updated, though, and let us know how she's doing! 

But I just want you to know that you definitely came to the right place for some info, because seriously without these guys I would have been completely at a loss for what to do when Roxie had her babies!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Deffinately everyone on here is so helpfull and its even better when someone knows exactly what you're going through so you know you aren't the only one out there!

I have deffinately calmed down alot lol and now that people have said it im starting to think shes just fat, the only thing that worries me is how hard and wriggily her belly is but again it may just be her heart beat combined with too many treats! lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Another question i have is if a female rat is pregnant will she groom herself constantly ( a LOT more than useual )and sleep alot?. She's either sleeping lightly, changing positions every 5-7 minuets, and sat up on her bum with her legs out and cleaning her belly, vagina, legs and sides? she isn't cleaning her face though.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm, actually I didn't do too much research on the actual birth process, and we didn't get to see Roxie giving birth, but it almost sounds like she may be getting ready to have babies? 

I wish I could be more sure, but just since you're talking about her switching positions and only grooming her bottom half, that's the first thing that came to my mind.

Either way, you may want to give her some space so she won't stress, just in case that is what's happening with her. Because if she is pregnant and getting ready to give birth, she'll definitely need some privacy so she doesn't get stressed out.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

deffinately, she's in my living room on the opposite side to me in a clear container so i'm observing her from a far (roughly 12ft distance), that way she can have privacy and i can see if anything is happening. that should be ok shouldn't it? xxx


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Im just wondering if there is any way to tell by weighing her, will she be drastically heavier tomorrow?

I called PAH to ask the same things that you did, and they basically said oh if she has babies we will sell them for you. 
But I still say they are pretty good for the most part. Better than any private petshop I have seen at least.

Fingers crossed for you
And yep, observing from a distance should be fine.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

hm, the only thing that i have weighing wise is a set of kitchen scales and even they aren't accurate at the best of times 

I totally agree about PAH i do think that they are a good pet store but it just seems to me that the lady at the brizlington branch had everything mixed up, wasn't sure what she was talking about and i have a fat rattie on my hands! lol

I guess that if she does have babies (a larger litter than 6) i will have to sell, and going back to pets at home would be a good option, only they sale snakes at my local one so i would be worried that they will be used for snake food.

I could always use Trade-It! and i know a few people who may be interested but of course this is all IF she has babies... Never know i could be fretting over nothing.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I think any petstore is only as good as the idiot who works there lol. 

I wouldnt give babies back to PAH, because they will pretty much sell to anyone, and id want the babies to go to people who know about rats and care enough to learn stuff about them rather than to a bunch of neglectful kids who stick them in a tank on sawdust and feed them hamster food. If you advertise on trade-it, or preloved or even freecycle (i think) you can be more picky about who takes them

Hopefully she is just fat  Carrot turned out to be, and still is lol. Its usually the breeder who seperated the babies at 5 weeks anyway and so I would like to think that they know more about rats than PAH staff


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys ive been playing with pepsi today and have noticed that she has changed her mood. before she was very irritable and would sometimes nip, but today she has just been sat on my lap constantly licking me, my fingers face and arm. I put her back so i could do some house work and noticed that she has made a small hill out of her bedding and is laying behind it. im not sure if shes made a nest as its not very big but shes never done that before. any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i`d keep an eye on her. monty was the same way with me and insisted on grooming me so i kinda thought she was about the have hers, then the next morning there was loads of little squeaks coming from the cage


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

>.< god! lol

i was trying to look at her belly today also and her nipples are starting to show through slightly although not a prominant as some pics ive seen. None the less i'll try and get a pic up and see what everyone thinks?

bex


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

She was sleeping and i didn't want to disturb her for a nipple shot lol, but i took a pic of what i think could be a nest? again i'm not sure so i would love any thoughts  once again im sorry for the bad pics. 

This is the hill from my point of view where she is hidding behind:









And again:









This is a side shot:









And this is from her side, as you can see she has it up and over her:









And again:









Any thought? thanks guys


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

it`s hard to say, looks like it could be a nest but then she may also have just made herself a comfy bed. she does look big in those pics though, all i can suggest is to keep an eye out for any little ones.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Melon.

Yeah she deffinately looks big, i think she's just having me on to be honest lol. she has all the signs just not strong enough if you see what i mean? i'll deffo be keeping an eye out though, i dont want to let my gaurd down and the little cow pop out 20 bubs.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha i know what you mean, i thought with nesta she was maybe just getting fat since she wasn`t that big and compared to monty wasn`t really showing strong signs....but well she proved to me this morning she really was pregnant and is now the proud momma of 6 babies 

my bedroom has been full of squeaking all day, i think i have around 25 rats in here at the moment!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

awh thats so sweet! congrats on your new arrivals! i hope mum and bubs are doing well. pepsi's still asleep from earlier, well i say asleep but she keeps fidgeting, i might get her out when she wakes up and have a play


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

well, not much of an update on fatty lol

she still sleeps lightly changing positions every 5-7 minuets, will run round really hyper then just flop down and sleep, she sat down to have a drink and it looked as though she had swallowed a tennis ball!! but do fat rats look like this? her head looked so tiny and her shoulder too.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well...that's exactly how Roxie suddenly looked the night before she gave birth... So don't be surprised if you wake up to lots of squeaking! lol Does she look really pear-shaped when she stands up?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

She does! she just stood up and i can see quite visible nipples!

I came down this morning and no eepers yet, just the above  

Poor thing


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Still no babies, thinking of taking her to the vet if she dosent have them by tomorrow evening


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say that if there's no babies by then, it definitely wouldn't hurt to get a check up. If she was just fat I wouldn't worry, but since you saw some blood (that was you, right? there's so many prego rats around this forum now! lol), it'd be a good idea.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah that was me lol. i just can't get my heard around her, i think she possibly is but maybe im over estimating her due date? shes very comfortable, running around constantly grooming me and i mananged to feel her belly! its quite firm low down and i can feel around 3 tiny lumps. 

she's loving keeping me on my toes i think lol


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure you know this, but don't push on her belly or anything, as it could possibly cause some problems. It's ok to run your fingers across it to see if you can feel anything, but don't push. How long have you had her? I know some rats get big rather early in the pregnancy, but for most, they won't get that big and noticable until a couple days before.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

no i don't push on her belly , ive had her and her sister for a week and 3 days now.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, ok. Well, then who knows. Theoretically, she could still have like a week to go. Although I honestly doubt that. Like you said, I'd give her until tomorrow morning, and if there aren't any babies, it wouldn't hurt to have a check up!  Could you get some pictures?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes i'll deffinately do that, i can get some pics no probs, just give me about 15 minuets tops and i'll take some, shes munching on a digestive at the moment lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are the most recent pics of Pepsi:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















She is running around like a LOONEY at the moment, shes gone bonkers!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry again for the quality, my camera on my phone is awfull!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

she def looks pregnant to me, that`s how my little girl looked a day or 2 before she had hers, but yeah it`s maybe an idea to get her checked out just in case.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah i think she is too, im not sure how far gone she is tho, when i got her last week she was very lean and only had the tiniest bit of podge on her, now she looks 3 times the size!

Any idea how gone you think she is roughly just by looking at the pics?


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i`m not too sure really
if you look at the topic i posted under yours there`s a pic of monty and her tummy looks similar in size to your girls, i`m not sure the date i posted that pic but i know it was taken just before i posted it and it should also say the date she had hers, might give you an idea at least! 
sorry i couldn`t really be much help!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Melon! that was a great help acctually, i'll have a look now and maybe i can get an idea 

Thank you


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

after looking at your post melon im guessing pepsi is on her 20th day now, so i should be expecting over the weekend. im going to give her until monday evening at the latest now before she sees a vet as the tiiiiiiny spotting has stopped and she is so hyper which is making me think she is fine.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

glad it helped! i just had a look and monty was another 3 days before she had her litter from those pics, so yeah maybe give her until monday!
keep us updated and good luck to both of you


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Ohhhh man, haha she's soo pregnant. There's definitely no denying it, after seeing those pictures. Roxie looked like that the day before she gave birth, but like I said, some will show a few days before, and possibly even a week. So yeah, I'd give her until Monday to see what happens, unless of course anything changes and she looks/acts like she's in pain, or the spotting becomes heavy, which could mean complications. But yeah...she should be poppin those fuzzballs out really soon! lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

lol!

Has anyone watched their rat at the beginning stages of labour?

Only pepsi has got another one of those stringy blood clot things hanging down again and i had a very quick peek and it seems as though its leaving some small spotting, do they go incredibally restless?

Shes running up and down her box jumping around and trying to break free, shes incredibally active but dosent seem to be showing any signs of pain.. no wait she just stopped for a nibble.

ok now shes trying to break out again, i'm not worried because she used to be quite active before and dosent seem distressed.

Maybe this is it guys?!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I have totally given up what i think with her tonight lol!

Shes acting totaly normal aside from her fat belly.

Shes eating the same, drinking the same, she hasn't built a nest, she isn't spotting or going into labour and shes had no mood swings.

My conclusion.... she's doing it on purpose to make me sweat.

lmao


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

yes she might just be messing with your brain! LOL!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

ha - it's hard to tell with some pregnancies. Just as with humans, each birth is different, and every MOM is different. I know that few people thought I was in labor with my daughter, but I was really in it and having problems! So you never really know. 

Also, with most pregnant women, there's a mucous plug that is often lost in the 2+ pregnancies about 2-3 days before giving birth. Maybe this is the same thing, with all these "blood clots"? Or it may be her body starting to go into labor but it just takes awhile for her. Sometimes people are in labor for DAYS without any complications. 

As long as she's acting normal for the most part, don't worry too much. Have the vet check her, just to make sure, but keep your cool - she'll do what God made her to do in this situation: have her babies and take great care of them to the best of her little rattie ability.

Good luck with the coming babes!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

well still no babies today

i'm going out for the day now so she can have some proper privacy and it will be nice and quiet. she looks fit to burst!

I'm going to visit my mum so while down there i'm gonna call a few vets and advise them of whats been happening with her and see if they'll want to see her or offer any advice.

Its so hard because i have no idea when her due date is so i dont know if i should be panicking or if i have over estimated her due date just because she looks so huge! lol

anyhoo when i get back i'll give you all an update on pepsi and what the vet says


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There are other things that could make it a longer pregnancy. Did you get her from the feeder bin? Were there eepers in there? 

Sometimes the eepers are taken away from mom to be food and mom has been impregnanted right after birth. These ones give birth 28 days plus after mating. I believe its a delayed implantation to give the current litter a chance and they would be weaned at 4 weeks not 3 weeks.

Sad


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

thats awfull!!!!!

To be honest i have no idea where she came from, i went to the rat section and there were none on display so i asked her for 2 females and she went out into a back room and bought out some males and i said "no i want females" and she asked me to wait where i was whilest she went and got some.

So i have no idea what the conditions were like back there  that may be the case because when i got her she was quite nippy and the past few days shes been so loving.

Well i'm home now and still no babies, shes digging alot and still eating so i have no idea. still really friendly and grooming.

God i wish i knew!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its possible they took her away from her suckling babies then. Did/does she have nipples showing?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

she didnt have nipples showing noticebaly when i got her, but ive just got up this morning and today is the most they have shown. they're HUUUGE and no hair on them. She is looking real pear shaped aswell now. so i think i may have just over judged her due date.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor momma... But she'll pop when she's ready. Make sure that vet sees her as soon as you can, tho, just to make sure - you never know if there needs to be an emergency c-section or something. Likely, tho, she just needs a few more days. Sometimes births are early, sometimes they're later than the "normal" due date.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i know  i really feel for her. i'm taking her to the vets tomorrow at 10:35 to make sure she's ok and see if they can offer me any advice.

Poor thing, i cant wait for all this to be over so she can be my sqishy little pet


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well definitely keep us updated on what the vet says!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I just saw and felt her babies move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

that`s awesome! at least now you know that she`s def pregnant and it`s not anything really serious. i could only feel monty`s babies the night before she gave birth, good luck!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you melon! i'm so hoping that tonight is the night so the poor girl dosent have to wadle everywhere. i just gave her lots of extra cuddles tonight and whispering in her ear "just have them tonight sweetheart you'll feel so much better" lol and she was just looking at me like..?!?!?!?!  we gave each other lots of kisses and iv'e put her to bed now ^_^


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha awwww so cute!
i miss my rat waddling, i don`t know why but i thought she looked super cute, like a big podgy bundle of fluff lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

awww. how long has she been gone? x


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww no she`s not gone, i should have made that a bit more clear, i was meanign when she was just about to pop out her bubs it was so cute seeing her waddle all over the cage, now she`s back to being a skinny little terror lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

oh lol! i'm sorry! >.< it is cute though.

I took her to the vets, she is preggers and showing beautifully (..?!) keep giving her fresh water and plenty of fruits veg and treats and to be on red alert from today as he's certain she will give birth either today or the early hours of tomorrow morning.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

ohhhh you`re gonna have a fun time once they come along! i have roughly 23 bubs, 2 6month olds and 2 8 week old all in my room and sleeping has never been so difficult, especially now the babies are a lot more vocal can hear them in the other room! good luck and keep us updated


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone kow if a rats water breaks just before she goes into labour? like a clear water? i'm sure a read it somewhere before but cant seem to come across it again. Theres no colour to it, just clear and wet and all around her vagina is soaking.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

as far as i`m aware a rats water doesn`t break since the babies are all born in their individual sacks or whatever it`s called, i could be totally wrong so feel free to correct me but that`s just what i have always thought.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmm, maybe it was just pee lmao im on edge with everything at the moment!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

they're water does break i read,but since she hasn't had babies yet then i don't think her water has broken yet


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe, i think i read that their water breaks and then they go into labour within 24 hours.. i'm gonna have to try and check it up because their was alot of un coloured water in her bedding and all down her thighs. I wish i had the power to see into the future so then i would know when she's due lmao.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so anxious for her to have those babies! i know what you must be feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you VioletRooster ^_^

Im so incredibally anxious, i know she'll have beautiful babies i can't wait to see how many she haves. It just seems like she has been pregnant forever! It's awful not knowing her due date lol because then i wouldn't panick so much


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Guess what...


STILL NO BABIES! lmao


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you read my post, Bronwen fooled me for 3 days LOL.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i know! lol i think she's doing exactly the same! shes not here tonight tho  shes gone to my partners dads for the night because we have our land lady coming round tomorrow to do some mantainance checks so we didnt want her disturbed. I bet you ANY money she haves them up there lmao.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep thats it then, she's having them there. LOL


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Pepsi had her babies!!!!!!!!!!!!

She had a healthy litter of 11 pups at 2pm today!

She's being a wonderful mother and even came out for a quick kiss before keeping them warm. Wer'e so proud of her!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

And yep, she had them at my partners dads house so i didnt get to see lmao!!!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Pics of Pepsi's babies ^_^



















I only took two because i didn't want to bother her


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Now you just have to wait until the babies are a couple weeks old and then you'll have so many ratties to play with you won't know what to do with them all! LOL! I'm so glad everything went well for you.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you, and Pepsi! I bet you're both happy to have those babies out finally!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

AWW Congratulations! It's about time she had them.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for pepsi! Love the pics!!!!!!!!!!! congrats, gramma!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! pepsi says thanks too!

It was all fun and games the past week, but she finally gave in winding us up!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww what a sweet momma!!!

I am glad it was a nice normal birth and that she put you out of YOUR misery :lol:

Congrats to all, and happy birthday to the new 12 eepers.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww, so sweet and tiny!

Are you leaving her at your partners dads house or have you brought her home already. Im just thinking she wouldnt want to be disturbed with another move...


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh that's awesome, finally the drama is over. Bet you feel relieved?


----------

